# Post Operative Pain Block dictation



## L Loring (Feb 25, 2009)

Can someone please tell me if nerve blocks for post operative pain need to have dictaion for the block or can they use a coding sheet where the information is recorded?

If dictation is required for the blocks where would I find that information (resource) to show the Dr.?


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 25, 2009)

No, a "dictation" of the service is not required.  It must, however, be documented in the patient's medical record.  My physicians document these services in the Progress Notes or on the anesthesia record.  We have a separate "procedure page" to the anesthesia record and they hand write their procedure documentation.

Julie, CPC


----------



## L Loring (Feb 26, 2009)

thank you so much for the information.  can you please tell me where that is documented that dictation is not needed.

Thank you so much,

Linda


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 26, 2009)

No, but I have never seen anything stating it has to be dictated either.  In addition, I have never had a problem with any payers (governmental or private) not accepting copies of our hand written documents.

Julie, CPC


----------

